# The 2 primary benefits of using detailing clay to clay paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*The 2 primary benefits of using detailing clay to clay paint*

Using detailing clay to clay your car's paint, or your customer's car's paint will,


Enable your choice of wax or paint sealant to better bond or adhere to the paint

Restore a smooth, clean surface
The benefits created by claying a car's finish is claying restores a clean surface so a coating of wax or paint sealant can maximize the bond between the paint and the protection ingredients and claying restores smoothness and this shows up to your customer's eyes as gloss.

Claying gives your customer what they want even if they don't know what they want, it helps to insure the wax or paint sealant coating will last a long time and thus protect a long time, (that's something all people want out of a car wax), and the big picture visual results are a clean, shiny car that resembles the car when they first bought it and this makes for a happy car owner and by extension... a happy customer.

The above two physical results are the primary benefits or values created by claying paint to remove above surface bonded contaminants but lets take a little deeper look at these benefits...

*Clean paint enables a wax or paint sealant to better bond to the surface*
The number one question I hear people ask on the topic detailing usually goes like this,
*"How long will brand X Car Wax last?"*​And the technically correct answer is,
_*"It depends upon how well the surface is prepared to accept the wax"*_​You see, a good chemist will create a car wax or paint sealant formulation to bond or adhere to car *paint*, _not a layer of dirt_. When contaminants build-up over the surface they create a layer or film of gunk, a mixture of whatever is floating around in the air where you live and park your car. The protection ingredients cannot get to the paint until this layer of contaminants is first removed.

If above surface, air-borne contaminants are present on the paint when a wax or paint sealant is applied, the wax or paint sealant will not last very long because it won't be able to bond very well to the top coating of the actual paint itself.

*Smooth paint equals glossy paint*
I think we can all agree that a great looking paint job is a glossy looking paint job and _*gloss comes from a smooth surface*_. When air-borne contaminants build-up on your car's finish they create an irregular surface or surface texture that feels rough to the touch and reduces gloss.

The good news is using detailing clay to clay paint is fast and easy and for your time investment it provides the best bang for the buck when doing production detailing. Your average customer bringing you a daily driver wants you to do the dirty work for them so they don't have to do it. They see value in paying you for your time and energy to clean and maintain their vehicle so their time is freed up for what they perceive to be a more valuable use of their time. This could be working at their job, spending time with their family or _fill-in-the-blank_.

As a professional detailer, you want to do top-notch work while maximizing your profits and using detailing clay to clay your customer's car creates _*dramatic end-results*_ that your customer will notice and this will help you to retain their business while getting valuable referrals.


----------

